# The Zaino System - My Opinions



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

The Zaino system has been around for many years now, and has grown in popularity in the USA where it has found many fans, and also many critics. Zaino has also been available in the UK for some time although it has not until recently proven to be popular. It had its dedicated fans, notable names being Brazo and Neil S, but it never had a particularly large share of the market. That all changed this year, and the Zaino revolution has taken off with many enthusiasts and professionals alike embracing the boutique sealant trend with Zaino at the head of the game. Promising unrivalled durability and market leading looks, it was no surprise to see Zaino succeed as it did earlier this year and indeed we now see several professional detailers using and recommending the product.

But what of Zaino in reality? Well, over the past 6 months I have been trialling the Zaino sealant, and most notably was running it on my daily driver - a motorway working Volvo S60 in metallic black. A challenge of a colour in many ways: black looks best when it is clean, the paint has a strong flake which I like to see worked to its best, plus the paintwork received a dedicated finishing polish to get the best from it machine polishing wise - so adding anything looks wise would not be easy. Further, Zaino had to keep me happy - in that I had to enjoy the way it worked on my paint, enjoy the products in the range, and be excited and enjoy using the system regularly on my own car. A gauntlet of a challenge which has now come to an end, so it is time for me to highlight my full thoughts on the system...

--------------

*Initial Applications*

Back in May this year, I treated my Volvo S60 to a Zaino topped detail - the first my car saw the Zaino system coming after a fine finishing polish... Over two days here, the paintwork received Z-AIO as the preparation and Z2 as the main sealent (using ZFX for same day layering):

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=70665

After rain stopped play on the firsy weekend, we revisited again for testing of more of the Zaino range:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=71466

So this allowed me to see the system applied to the car and get experience of the application and what it delivered in initial results... At the time, if you read the threads, you will know I was impressed with the results and I remianed impressed with the Zaino results through the life of the product system being on my car. I cited an "inky" look to the black paint, a little added depth from the mutliple layers but the most impressive part for me was the way the flake pinged through on the finish... doubtless this was down to the machine finishing, but there was no masking from mutliple layers of Zaino and this was certainly a good thing!

Application itself in the warm weather was easy, but this is where we must consider a point regarding Zaino: colder weather applications cause the current lineup some issues with curing, and below certain temperatures that are often seen in the UK espeically in the autumn and winter months, would cause problems with application. Zaino are obviously aware of these problems with the development of a Euro sealent for us colder weather dwellers, and while a lot of waves were made about this early on in the Zaino sensation, little news has been heard from it since - so hopefully some further news of it will come along.

At the time of application, I cited Zaino as being a superb topper to a well prepped car, an ideal end to a full detail and I stand by this six months on having experienced the finish and the life of the product on my paint... It offers anything any other LSP will looks wise, perhaps a little extra. However, it must also be pointed out here that at the Big Wax Test...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=79747

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=79876

A 5th place out of 6th finish in looks would suggest otherwise on the face of it... though, on further inspection of these results, nothing more than normal statistical variation could really be taken from the results, pointing to durability of the LSP layer being the biggest key factor along with actual enjoyment and the way the product makes you feel - more on this a little later.

To round up the initial impressions though, Zaino was (and still is) hugely impressive as a product and represents a superb topper to a full detail.

*Maintenance*

With the excitement of the application over, the bigger proof of the pudding was to begin - maintaining the finish. This car was to receive full Zaino product maintenance - using Z7 for wash, Z6 for quick detailing and Z8 for sealent top ups (after most washes as it was such a joy of a product to use!!)... Initial review of the maintenance products can be found here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=73031

The Z7 shampoo was a lovely shampoo to use, and throughout the life of Zaino with me I always enjoyed the slick shampoo solution it offered and the pleasent smell of the product... but I less enjoyed the cost and the ultimate feeling that it offered no more than Duragloss 901 (cheaper and available in bigger sizes), or even at the end of the day Meguiars Shampoo Plus. Notably it claims to boost sealant protection with its use which does count in its favour but then so does 901... Perhaps one of the bigger failings of the Zaino system to me here is not the actual sealant performance but the cost of one of the key maintenance products. Being available only in silly little bottles kept costs high despite resellers making "Maintenance Kits". Zaino have been told of this gripe and yet we still wait to see if the products will be sold in larger bottles, and I really hope they are because as it currently stands I cannot in any way recommend using Z7 with 901 from Duragloss being so much cheaper in bigger sizes and just as effective.

Moving onto Z6 and Z8, again we are faced with small sizes and no option of larger sized but this is less of an issue with these products owing to the small amount you use. Using Z6 while drying with every wash, and topping with Z8 is easy and quick to do, as well as effective in maintaining the slickness of the finish... One niggle being that Duragloss Aquawax can be used on a wet car so effectively makes two steps into one while also being less expensive and available in bigger sizes - a pattern is forming here!! That said though, Z8 remains one of the ultimate products of the year for me given the slickness it offers a finish and it can be used to add just a little finishing touch not just to the Zaino finish, but also waxed finishes as well. An ideal product for every detailer to have for me, and without doubt when all is said and done, my Zaino product of choice.

Another thread for Zaino, this time note the water behvaious and flake again:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=74316

*Living With Zaino*

This is the acid test. How easy is Zaino to live with, and how enjoyable? Ultimately for many the raw performance of the product is what matters, but for a detailer like myself I want a product that I _want_ to use and rewards me for its use.

Living with Zaino day to day is easy in most ways - one key aspect is that my car remained cleaner than when it was wearing a wax coating which necessitated less regular washing and also left the paintwork looking better for longer day to day... this is something of interest and I noted that here in a thread about water behaviour also where beading and sheeting remianed on the Zaino layer even after a week's worth of dirt, while other LSPs were loosing out the the crud on the paint:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=71009

So this aspect certainly made Zaino an easy product to live with day to day, and for those who are looking for minimum maintenance, Zaino offers a big advantage here.

Running up to the mid-term review though, Zaino while proving to perform strongly, was also showing that it did have its weaknesses:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=80544

Now these weaknesses that I put forward are hotly contested as you can see in this thread, however they do represent my experience with the system... one of my gripes being the cost of the maintenance products (as highlighted above), but another being an apparent lack of protection against bird lime on my paint, compared to waxes for example which I have been using previously... This problem continued throughout the time of Zaino being on my car and for me was a bit of a let down as it would allow easy damage to a perfect finish, which can be quite saddening. A small point, yes, but one I do feel is worth noting here in the interets of giving as full an impression of how Zaino worked on my car as possible.

However, as time goes on with Zaino one thing certainly does become clear - this product is low maintenance... The system is highly durable, even without Z8 top-ups as my durability testing was proving and this brings me back to it being an ideal product to top a detail off with! If you dont have much time to maintain, Zaino is ideal... Further, if you are a professional detailer where the lasting of your work is important, the durability of Zaino and the way a car stays looking cleaner for longer is hard to look past IMHO as it offers customers something which lasts a long time and is easy to look after. Yes, other LSPs offer this too, but Zaino for me offered it better than any wax I had on trial before, including rather expensive waxes from boutique manufacturers... a big slice into the delicate underbelly of the boutique waxes from Zaino there!

Despite this however, it is not all rosy in the garden... Yes, Zaino was a strong performer - one of the best infact on paper and from a purely technical stand point. But do you know what? I got bored! As an enthusiast who enjoys applying wax, or doing things to make my car look better (at least fell like it looks better), Zaino offered me very little as it left me with nothing to do! Technically it was brilliant but it lacked to soul of for example a DodoJuice wax... Strange thing to say, but look at this Autumn spruce up...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=82237

Yup, gave the car a little extra in that it was back to being clean and the water sheeted a little more quickly, but being honest the car didn't _need_ this extra three layers of Z5! So this was not the most rewarding of time spent on my car, and despite layering the Zaino from then on to use it and see if I could enjoy using it, it offered me little compared to an old school wax which was always a bit more fun... little wonder actually that I have got to this stage and swapped back to a wax!

Now, you may think from this that I disliked living with Zaino, but this is not the case... rather, I personally found myself being made obselete on my own car by the technically excellent performance of the product... Let us take nothing away from just how well it performs! Just simply bear in mind that if you are like me (heaven forbid), it will not offer you much in the way of a soul to the product... imagine a technically brilliant car, is it really as much fun in terms of a soul as an Alfa Romeo which may break down a few times??

*So In Conclusion...*

What has come through strongly from my experience using the Zaino sealant range is that technically the sealents are very strong performers for durability. Indeed they are competitive in my eyes with more boutique waxes on looks while offering better durability and thus on paper from a technical point of view they are superior products. Z8 falls at the top of the tree in this aspect as well, offering excellent additonal slickness to any finish while being easy to use and economical to use.

What appealed to me less was the fact the sealent performed quite so well I was left with little to do! For a detailing enthusiast after an LSP that requires you to top it up and keep on top of it (yes, such people do exist), Zaino looses out as it takes away a lot of that particular pleasure in detailing most notable with the Autumn spruce which while it did tody the car up, was not as rewarding as with many other prodyct systems - if that makes sense.

Other faults I can point to would be the expense of the maintenance products and the fact the shampoo is sold in stupidly small bottles making it more expesive - this is a real bug bear for me given how 901 is sold... and on that topic it brings us to a thorn in the side of Zaino's party: Duragloss. The Duragloss sealants for me offer a lot if not all of what Zaino offers but at a less expensive price, coupled with less expensive and more sensibly marketed maintenance products. Not to mention they are less fussy to colder weather curing... What Duragloss lacks is the cache which Zaino has picked up, but lined up side by side, Duragloss is a viable if less fashionable alternative.

But we cannot rain completely on Zaino's parade. Without doubt the products perform superbly and durability has to be, if not at the top, very close to the top of the tree. Ease of use is good providing the weather plays balls and the products are a pleasure to use even if they do take a little bit of the soul away and this falls really down to a personal taste aspect. Technically, on paper, the Zaino range is a very strong performer and would offer enthusiast or professional detailer a strong protection system that is highly durable


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Excellent write up Dave. This might push me onto the Zaino path.......


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for that Dave, 

Still sticking with my Duragloss though


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

fantastic overview Dave, must've taken you ages to put that together, but it makes for a very good read.


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

Fantastic review!

I have another problem with Zaino: watermarks. I was wondering if Z-CS can solve those.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Great write up and very informative. I understand it is only your opinion on the products but still very informative.


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

I recently made the switch to using Zaino and for me, it is what I've been looking for since I stumbled across detailing world. 
I wanted something that had everything, ease of use, durability, finish and easy maintenance. Zaino ticks all of these for me. Yes, it's not cheap, but fortunately the odd few quid extra doesn't really bother me and I see it as money well spent. 
Compared to the few "boutique" waxes that I've tried Zaino is not only far cheaper but also far better too IMO.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Cracking write up Dave , Zaino is a top class product IMO .

I think Zaino are looking into larger sized bottles of Wash etc and hopefully one day will bring out the test Z-euro which should help with curing times etc


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Yet another fantastic write up of a great products. Length to say the least but in depth also. Great review of the products and uses. Top class again. Hats off to Dave

I would second that for the Euro addition, that probably the only down side to Zaino.


----------



## lami (Mar 19, 2006)

Ive been using it for 3 years now and love it :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Enjoyed the read Dave :thumb:

As with many things it comes down again to personal needs and preferences. With 3 cars of my own to maintain and many more lining up on my driveway on a regular basis, and a family, and >100 nights away on business pa, and considerable international travel and and and... the low maintenance and long life of the sealants like Zaino, make them a very useful tool for me. I can wax the MG every time it comes out of the garage in spring and summer and get the 'soul' you are referring to in that way. Zaino plays a key role for me on my daily workhorse car that I want to look great but quite frankly can become a chore to keep that way 

So where does this leave you on sealants then? Are you back to wax in future for your car?


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Cracking write up Dave , Zaino is a top class product IMO .
> 
> I think Zaino are looking into larger sized bottles of Wash etc and hopefully one day will bring out the test Z-euro which should help with curing times etc


Lets hope these 2 issues happen soon Bill:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

A interesting read Dave and a good insight to the product,

Having formally endorsed Duragloss products and used for a fair few years I can say yes the sealants perform very well but lack in the kudos, 
but with Zaino I myself and my clients feel that their getting something special from the brand, to me it just has that boutique product feel about it and offers a uniqueness that the others fall short of, IMO.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Enjoyed reading your thoughts and commentary there Dave - thank you.

I use (Jeffs) Werkstat Acrylic Sealant on my car, as recommended by Rich at Polished Bliss.

How would you compare this to the Zaino?

Thanks
Adrian


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your thoughts there Dave :thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

That's a superb write up, thanks for sharing that Dave.

I love everything about the whole Zaino system which is why I was so desparate to stock this and tried for nearly two years to get it.

The sealants especially Z-2 are almost too good like you say. Durability is amazing and it definately reduces the dirt build up you'd get with a wax.

I keep meaning to update my Zaino Caddy Detail as dare I say it, but the van looks just about as good today as when I applied it over 3 months ago. Beading is still incredibly tight so there is still bags of protection there.

I kind of disagree about the Z-7 comment. I really don't think it's that bad value for money. I'm still working my way through the first 16oz bottle and love it. Dare I say it with Chemical Guys Extreme wash and wax it's my all time favourite shampoo.

On the scale of things I think the curing is ok as well. I think with all sealants it's best to leave about 30 mins before buffing off to allow them to fully cure. I always find bags of things that need doing during that time, like the tyres and trims. With Z-8 as the boost product for quick results doing the full Z2/Z-5 treatment is a pleasure.

Hand on heart I love these products and when you compare what you get for your money compared to some of the more high end waxes I think it makes for a great buy.



cheekeemonkey said:


> Enjoyed reading your thoughts and commentary there Dave - thank you.
> 
> I use (Jeffs) Werkstat Acrylic Sealant on my car, as recommended by Rich at Polished Bliss.
> 
> ...


We sell the Carlack, which is what the Werkstatt is derived from (they take it over to the US and re-bottle) and I find the sealant a bit different. The Acrylic sealant is very durable, but definately isn't as hydrophobic as the Zaino which acts very much like a wax.

It gives a less glossy/wet look but has more shine. Value for money it's a cracking product and paired with the Nano/Prime it makes a awesome combination. However to add looks I tend to top with a nice wax, to give that waxed effect both in terms of looks and how water reacts on it.

I see you are based in Huddersfield, we are based in Slaithwaite so if you ever want to come down and have a sniff of the products and see how it looks on the van you are more than welcome.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Amazing post Dave :thumb:

Great to read your thoughts, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Superb dedication in that writeup Dave, a great read.


----------



## hus55 (Apr 23, 2008)

zaino does seem to stand up to its name it seems.

i used z8 on my G wagen months ago and it still beads well, despite living outdoors at all times.

another new products looms in the horizon however....

Gloss It.

cant wait for your opinion on this one soon dave


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I had 3 coats of Z2 and 3 coats of Z5 on my car and the flake pop in the sun was absolutely amazing. And the wet look of this system was great too, the car was fully corrected and I never thought it would get much shinier until I tryed Zaino :thumb:

Although, I have just got my ZFX and dont really understand it mmmmm.


----------



## Dave Richardson (Feb 3, 2008)

Great write up Dave, I recently tried the Zaino kit on my silver baby which is a daily driver & parked outside on the drive. I just love the stuff & woul;d like to buy more of their products

dave


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks Tim

I knew there was a benefit to moving to Huuddersfield! (Just down the road in Shepley so must give you a call sometime!)

Adrian


----------



## leistrum (Feb 10, 2007)

A fantastic write up - almost a thesis! Mind you it seems like an awful lot of effort to get this low maintenance set up in the first place? For instance do you get much more in the way of appearance out of these products than say an application of Autobalm on a well prepped car?


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

I've used Zaino the last 5 years or so. A GREAT LSP and very durable. But Ive gotten bored and have ventured into new products of late, but always have a bottle of Z2 Pro near by.


----------



## kogenx (May 22, 2008)

How would this compare to EGP? or is Zaino in a different League altogether


----------



## bryansbestwax (Jun 18, 2008)

Another full bodied write-up, tasty like a properly aged red

Well done sir, Ihave used the Zaino system and I think I will stick to Nuba LSP's but that's just me


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

Fantastic write up there DaveKG,

Thanks for going to the trouble to do this for us all. :thumb:

I'm a fellow Zaino fan and very happy with the results it gives on both my cars. I do also agree that the shampoo needs to come in a larger size, our 5L or a US gallon size would be great.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

leistrum said:


> Mind you it seems like an awful lot of effort to get this low maintenance set up in the first place? For instance do you get much more in the way of appearance out of these products than say an application of Autobalm on a well prepped car?


Another misconception, if Zaino is taking too long to do your doing it wrong! Believe me if it was too much effort i wouldn't be using it every day 

I guarantee i could get 3 layers of Z2 down in the same amount of time it would take to apply AB to a car

Johnny and I are gong to be shooting some HD videos very soon to show just how quick and easy using Zaino can be, and hopefully dispel some of the "its too complicated" and "too tricky too use" myths :thumb:


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

I would love some advice on how to use Z-8 without spraying loads on, because I have decamped into a SW spritzer but there still seems alot which comes out, also how big a section to do at 1 time
Also do you buff it off with 1 micro then go over it again with a dry 1 for best results.:thumb:


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Another misconception, if Zaino is taking too long to do your doing it wrong! Believe me if it was too much effort i wouldn't be using it every day
> 
> I guarantee i could get 3 layers of Z2 down in the same amount of time it would take to apply AB to a car
> 
> Johnny and I are gong to be shooting some HD videos very soon to show just how quick and easy using Zaino can be, and hopefully dispel some of the "its too complicated" and "too tricky too use" myths :thumb:


I was a bit unsure of what to expect the first time I went to use my ZFX and Z5, after the first coat I couldn't understand what people were talking about though! It's *SO* easy to use that as I said before, my trying of other products stops here. Very easy to apply and a little goes a long way, very easy to remove too so where is the confusion?! 

I'll also echo what people have said about the car staying "cleaner" for longer. With my car being white, used daily and kept outside it gets real dirty real quick. With Zaino though it is noticeably better. Plus it still beads up well even when dirty!

Plus as mentioned in this thread... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=89009 It passed the ultimate test, that being the "Does the Mrs see any difference" test :lol: 
I'd spent all day on the car and after MrsR telling me there was no difference between Colly 476 and SV BoS to her eyes she instantly knew I'd used something different as "it looks much shinier than normal" :lol: bless...


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

_daveR said:


> I was a bit unsure of what to expect the first time I went to use my ZFX and Z5, after the first coat I couldn't understand what people were talking about though! It's *SO* easy to use that as I said before, my trying of other products stops here. Very easy to apply and a little goes a long way, very easy to remove too so where is the confusion?!


Agree with that, it's ridiculously easy to use!


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

CleanYourCar said:


> Agree with that, it's ridiculously easy to use!


I can appreciate why some _may_ find it confusiong from just reading about it though, Z-this, Z-that etc. 
Once you know that it's just the same as anything else, so wash, clean/polish, LSP and which numbers are which then it's all straight forward.

In addition to the excellent Z2, Z5, Z6 & Z8 though, for me, have to be Z10 and Z16. Again, these give exactly the results that I was after since I started on DW and experimenting with different products.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

carensuk said:


> I would love some advice on how to use Z-8 without spraying loads on, because I have decamped into a SW spritzer but there still seems alot which comes out, also how big a section to do at 1 time
> Also do you buff it off with 1 micro then go over it again with a dry 1 for best results.:thumb:


When its in the normal black bottle I have got it down to a fine art to spray one trigger pull on one panel ie ONE door or ONE wing... I then wipe that into the panel with a fluffy microfibre cloth, turn the cloth and buff to finish.

Once you get the hang of doing a full trigger pull the product comes out great... I think the trouble that some have is that they like to do lots of little pulls if that makes sense and thats where you end up with too much product on the panel.

HTH

Johnny


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

Cheers Johnny, I thought I could rely on you, is 1 trigger enough and does it spread with a micro or does the micro just mop it up if this makes sense:thumb:


----------



## leistrum (Feb 10, 2007)

> Another misconception, if Zaino is taking too long to do your doing it wrong! Believe me if it was too much effort i wouldn't be using it every day
> 
> I guarantee i could get 3 layers of Z2 down in the same amount of time it would take to apply AB to a car
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's interesting to hear, I've been using a Blackfire glaze and the their all finish paint protection. It's just that being a family man if I can get a great result by just going round the car once, it will save me time that can be spent with the kids. But I'll keep my eye out for the videos to see how it's done - it can't be a co-incidence that so many rave about the Zaino range.


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

leistrum said:


> Thanks, that's interesting to hear, I've been using a Blackfire glaze and the their all finish paint protection. It's just that being a family man if I can get a great result by just going round the car once, it will save me time that can be spent with the kids. But I'll keep my eye out for the videos to see how it's done - it can't be a co-incidence that so many rave about the Zaino range.


Definitely give it a try mate.

Whilst I enjoy having the car clean I'm not as avid as some on here so wanted something that give that superb finish for the minimum time and effort. Get yourself some Z2 or Z5, Zfx, Z6 & Z8 and you will not go back to anything else!


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

_daveR said:


> Definitely give it a try mate.
> 
> Whilst I enjoy having the car clean I'm not as avid as some on here so wanted something that give that superb finish for the minimum time and effort. Get yourself some Z2 or Z5, Zfx, Z6 & Z8 and you will not go back to anything else!


And don't forget the Z-7


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> When its in the normal black bottle I have got it down to a fine art to spray one trigger pull on one panel ie ONE door or ONE wing... I then wipe that into the panel with a fluffy microfibre cloth, turn the cloth and buff to finish.
> 
> Once you get the hang of doing a full trigger pull the product comes out great... I think the trouble that some have is that they like to do lots of little pulls if that makes sense and thats where you end up with too much product on the panel.
> 
> ...


Thats interesting as I actually much prefer the method with lots of little trigger pulls - I also use a very small amount but find I get a better initial panel coverage in terms of product per area distribution with little pulls rather than one big pull which will distribute a fine mist for sure, but localised to the region where you are pulling the trigger.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

carensuk said:


> Cheers Johnny, I thought I could rely on you, is 1 trigger enough and does it spread with a micro or does the micro just mop it up if this makes sense:thumb:


It does spread over with the microfibre yes.



Dave KG said:


> Thats interesting as I actually much prefer the method with lots of little trigger pulls - I also use a very small amount but find I get a better initial panel coverage in terms of product per area distribution with little pulls rather than one big pull which will distribute a fine mist for sure, but localised to the region where you are pulling the trigger.


Dont get me wrong, I dont just pull the trigger and point it at one place....

I will give it one trigger pull across the whole width of a door with a swiping movement which will give me product that I can then buff the whole door with.

But you know what... Thats the beauty of this hobby of ours, there is neither a right or wrong way just more than one way.... :thumb:

Johnny


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> *
> Dont get me wrong, I dont just pull the trigger and point it at one place....*
> 
> I will give it one trigger pull across the whole width of a door with a swiping movement which will give me product that I can then buff the whole door with.
> ...


Nope, neither do I  ... but you do have to move thr trigger in with a reasonable pace to get a fine mist otherwise you just get a dribble (no innuendo please ) and so the actual duration of the spray is short, so even when moving the coverage area will be less... though as you say, both ways will work, I just prefer the short trigger pulls as I get more controlled coverage that way


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I have heard a lot of people moan about the triggers but i just don't see it as a big issue.

I do the same as johnny, basically pan across the panel in the same way as if you were spray painting. Also pulling the trigger REALLY hard helps to increase the pressure and get more of a mist effect.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> I have heard a lot of people moan about the triggers but i just don't see it as a big issue.
> 
> I do the same as johnny, basically pan across the panel in the same way as if you were spray painting. Also pulling the trigger REALLY hard helps to increase the pressure and get more of a mist effect.


The triggers are a bit of a bug bear to me, and this is something ***** have got right - if you've used the ***** Spritzer bottle, you'll know why I have a dislike for the Zaino one as the ***** Spritzer offers so much more control... No, its not a big issue, but its one that can be put right with a little more thought put into the trigger


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> The triggers are a bit of a bug bear to me, and this is something ***** have got right - if you've used the ***** Spritzer bottle, you'll know why I have a dislike for the Zaino one as the ***** Spritzer offers so much more control... No, its not a big issue, but its one that can be put right with a little more thought put into the trigger


Yes i have used them and don't like them because they give such fine mist that the slightest badly timed gust of wind send the mist everywhere but the panel.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm in the middle here, I like fine mist, but it's a mare when its windy so do revert back to the original spray head then.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> I'm in the middle here, I like fine mist, but it's a mare when its windy so do revert back to the original spray head then.


I rarely if ever use products outdoors these days thankfully  So its always the fine mist I'm after :thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Spritzer works well for me although on a windy day I may spritz onto the MF then on the paint otherwise my flowers end up with a glossy nuance more than the car.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Spritzer works well for me although on a windy day I may spritz onto the MF then on the paint otherwise my flowers end up with a *glossy nuance* more than the car.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

where does the z-cs fit in?

can it be used on sealing other products in, say like Jetseal?

or can you polish with say, srp, then use this straight on over that?


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> where does the z-cs fit in?
> 
> can it be used on sealing other products in, say like Jetseal?
> 
> or can you polish with say, srp, then use this straight on over that?


Tut tut someone wasn't paying attention in class on saturday! :lol:

You can use it over everything and anything glass (not windscreens!), plastic trim etc. The hardest part is getting used to using the right amount, I personally prefer it as a quick top up product on maintenance jobs, and makes sealing wheels a doddle :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Tut tut someone wasn't paying attention in class on saturday! :lol:
> 
> You can use it over everything and anything glass (not windscreens!), plastic trim etc. The hardest part is getting used to using the right amount, I personally prefer it as a quick top up product on maintenance jobs, and makes sealing wheels a doddle :thumb:


ooops,









i just thought it was really just to be used with Z's stuff?

blingy then?


----------

